# Ibanez Explorer 83'



## Corwin (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey guys.

I've just seen an Ibanez Destroyer\Explorer (w\e) for sale.
The guy who sells it says its 1983 explorer and he sells it for about 300$.

Here are 2 pictures of her: (soon i'll get her serial and you guys can tell me more about it)














Worth buying ?


----------



## Distortion (Oct 23, 2008)

I'd get it, but i'm biased... I'm an Ibanez Destroyer fan


----------



## Corwin (Oct 23, 2008)

The serial number is G832596

But I guess it is just a DT150
Worth buying just to keep it ? (cause I really dont have spare cash waiting to be given)


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 23, 2008)

Could be a really fun project guitar, IMHO. I'd personally block/replace the bridge, refinish, new pickup, etc. Either way looks like a fun guitar.


----------



## Leon (Oct 23, 2008)

if it plays anything like my 1983 Ibanez RoadstarII, it's worth the $300 pricetag


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Oct 23, 2008)

i'd go for it. explorer shapes are really comfortable to play, and it would be a good guitar to mod for sure.

i think it needs some black hardware and a new pup


----------



## Shawn (Oct 23, 2008)

That sounds like a good deal. I think it looks cool too.


----------



## Harry (Oct 23, 2008)

Those are pretty cool.
Adrian Smith used to use them for a while, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Distortion (Oct 24, 2008)

HughesJB4 said:


> Those are pretty cool.
> Adrian Smith used to use them for a while, if I recall correctly.



Indeed he did 'round the Number of the Beast album...


----------

